# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  hỏi phần mềm như trong video

## bthanhkha

các Bác cho em hỏi, phần mềm trong video có tên là gì, hoặc có phần mềm nào tương tự tính mọi biên dạng ra dạng phẳng và xuất gcode luon ko ạ!
em cảm ơn cả nhà ạ!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr6GP5rxkxM

----------


## CKD

Máy tự DIY nên soft cũng vì thề mà được customize theo bác ạ.

----------


## anhcos

Soft uốn chữ bằng cách khía mình có viết sẵn rồi nha bác.


Bác liên hệ dưới chữ ký nhé.

----------

CKD, cuong

----------

